# Configuring MS office Enterprise 2007 wizard



## raj1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear All
I have two versions MS office 2007 and 2003.When I open word 2007 I get a window Configuring Process, Configuring MS office Enterprise 2007. It takes 4 minutes to complete the configuration process and finally MS word 2007 opens. After I close Word 2007 and open again it doesn’t start with the Configuration Wizard.
The interesting thing is when close word 2007 and open word 2003 a window appears windows installer preparing to install and word 2003 opens within few seconds. Now if close word 2003 and open word 2007 the same Configuration wizard appears as said above.Both the office versions are licenced copy This wizard keeps coming when only when open word .Any tips will be greately appreciated.
Thankyou


----------



## raj1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

raj1970 said:


> Dear All
> I have two versions MS office 2007 and 2003.When I open word 2007 I get a window Configuring Process, Configuring MS office Enterprise 2007. It takes 4 minutes to complete the configuration process and finally MS word 2007 opens. After I close Word 2007 and open again it doesn’t start with the Configuration Wizard.
> The interesting thing is when close word 2007 and open word 2003 a window appears windows installer preparing to install and word 2003 opens within few seconds. Now if close word 2003 and open word 2007 the same Configuration wizard appears as said above.Both the office versions are licenced copy This wizard keeps coming when only when open word .Any tips will be greately appreciated.
> Thankyou


The below knowledgebase article has afix for this issue,but also says not recommended.How to go about

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928091


----------

